
Fragmenting Linux is not the way to beat Apple  - AndrewWarner
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-20004567-16.html
======
MikeCapone
Interesting. So it's not "beat Microsoft" anymore. That must hurt in
Redmond...

~~~
tzs
Perhaps the idea is that if you can't beat Apple, then you can't beat
something bigger either, such as Microsoft.

~~~
MikeCapone
Right now I'd say that by many metrics, Apple is beating Microsoft. Its
products are much hotter in the marketplace, its stock is doing better, and
its products are considered better by most.

------
fierarul
It's not like the whole industry is fighting Apple, they are all fighting for
marketshare.

I this the Motorola co-CEO Sanjay Jha is correct:

> I've always felt that owning your OS is important, provided you have an
> ecosystem, you have all the services and you have an ability and the scale
> to execute on keeping that OS at the leading edge. And I continue to believe
> that at some point, if we have all of those attributes, that owning our own
> OS will be a very important thing.

------
Zak
I don't think most of these vendors have any interest in mobile Linux in
general beating Apple or anyone else. The vendors are interested in selling
devices or software. HP/Palm is competing with Android as much as it is with
Apple.

------
jacquesm
Why should linux want to 'beat apple' ?

Linux and Apple can co-exist, no need for the one to grow at the others
expense. They're both unixes anyway, under the hood the similarities are much
bigger than the differences.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
More importantly, under the hood almost every one of the projects he mentioned
are minor variations on plain linux and so already are co-operating in exactly
the manner he proposes.

WebOS is kind of famous for just being a vanilla linux underneath. Android is
famous for the opposite, but it's already resubmitted the major point of
contention to the main Linux kernel and apparently it will get merged this
time.

The fact that Canonical hired this guy is almost enough for me to jump ship to
another distro. He's genuinely frightening in his pointy-headed boss-ness.

~~~
macco
If you see it from the business side - the are all different plattforms. How
many users know that they are using Linux on their mobile?

But then again, what is the point of beating Apple?

Do want to have more mobile Linux out there than Iphone OS - that is just a
matter of time.

Do you want to be the plattform that makes their users more happy - that is
lot of work. Distros will really have to work together for this.

Cheers

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I would be astonished if there wasn't already (and probably always been) more
"linux" phones than iPhones, it's used in all sorts of devices even nearer the
low end.

I agree that the platforms built on linux can be as different as Tivo and Joo
Joo but this particular post is arguing that they should combine at the linux
level, which they already have.

